# Stratton Dam



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sauger hitting yet?


----------



## NickNice187 (Apr 7, 2012)

I went last friday didn't get anything.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

The sauger action was suppressed by the heat during their pre-spawn/spawn in earlier in May. I usually look for the sauger bite to pick up in mid-February and it peaks by mid-March most years. There are still some that will hang around the dams for a while, but the peak action has died down for the most part and has turned out to be the slowest year on record for me. In five trips to Belleville I managed more hybrid stripers and white bass than sauger through March.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

shes been wrapped up, they hit most of late jan and feb and first few days in march with limits most evenings. warm weather, warm water, low and clear river = shut er down


----------

